# Repository FreeBSD 9



## christ4039 (Nov 21, 2012)

how to get Repository FreeBSD 9?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2012)

We have a Handbook, it's handy..

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors.html


----------



## christ4039 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank's for Your answer, I'm interested using FreeBSD


----------



## spam (Nov 25, 2012)

http://svn.freebsd.org
to get

```
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head /usr/ports
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/doc/head /usr/doc
```
update

```
svn update /usr/src
svn update /usr/ports
svn update /usr/doc
```


----------

